
Mental frameworks for making faster decisions - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/mental-frameworks/
======
woliveirajr
The first one (dealing with stress) is a pretty good one:

> 1\. Does it get better or worse with time?

> 2\. Do I have any control over it?

That helps you keeping in mind what really matters: things that get worst over
time and that you have action upon it.

